
How do I report a scam/phising page? - vezycash
Got redirected to a scare-ware - you got a virus site via an ad. It uses text to speech to say a bunch of scary stuff.<p>After dismissing the dialog prompt, chrome shows two options: Stay on page or close tab. Regardless of which option is chosen, it opens a new tab and the process continues.<p>Worse, the browser would refuse to close unless task manager is used.<p>ip-downhelp10.in.<p>BTW: I&#x27;m use an adblocker - ublock origin. The page wouldn&#x27;t open with the adblocker on. So instead of disabling it, I used incognito mode. That&#x27;s how...
======
ngparker
You can report phishing pages to Google's Safe Browsing service (used by
Chrome and Safari) at the following URL:

[https://www.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/](https://www.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/)

They'll crawl the site and may add it to a blacklist so others will be
protected.

